# Öffenlicher Bereich > Thai Rezepte / Küche >  Thai-Imbisse/Restaurants in DACH

## schiene

Wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit Thairestaurants in DACH???
In Großraum Frankfurt/Main gibts schätzungsweise 220 Restaurants/Imbisse.
Viele,ja sogar die Mehrheit sind aber eher als Asien-Imbisse/Restaurants welche Thai im Namen führen.
In FFM haben wir sogar ein Araber welcher seinen Imbiss seit Jahren als "Thaiimbiss"nennt!!!
Wir waren 1x drinnen und Somlak wunderte sich das hinter der Theke ein Araber stand.Sie fragte ihn ob er denn auch Thai kochen könne und wo er es gelernt hätte.Er meinte sein Chef hats ihm gezeigt.Sie meinte dann nö,hier essen wir nix und er soll doch gefälligst den Imbiss nach seinem Land benennen   ::   ::  Ich mußte grinsen und wir gingen wo anders essen.
Auffallend sind in FFM die Qualitätsunterschiede beim Essen und Service.
Zu empfehlen wäre in FFM diese:
http://cities.eurip.com/yp/entry/de-...id-675387.html

http://www.qype.com/place/172572-Tha...nkfurt-am-Main

----------


## Enrico

Hier zu 99,9% nur Vietnamesen. Hat mit Thai nix zu tun. Aber mich störts nicht, ich ess kein Thai, hehe

----------


## Willi Wacker

> ich ess kein Thai, hehe


...wieso das denn ?

----------


## Enrico

Weis nicht, brauch ich nur zu sehen bin ich satt. Bin aber auch bei deutschen essen mäkelig, also nich wundern...

----------


## schiene

Ja,Ostdeutschland ist fast ausschl. in Vietnam.Hand.
In Dresden-Klotzsche(meine alte Heimat) gibts auch ein sehr schönes Thairestaurant.Essen ist ok aber halt nix orig.Thai.,da es auch von Vietnamesen geführt wird.
http://www.thaihaus-dresden.de

----------


## wein4tler

Meine Holde ist von den Thai-Restaurants in Wien nicht so begeistert. Ich habe selbiges aber auch bei einer chinesischen Bekannten erlebt, die auch kein gutes Haar an den Chinarestaurants ließ.
Wahrscheinlich kochen sie selber zu gut. Habe ein paarmal in Vietnam-Lokalen gegessen und mir hat es geschmeckt, genauso wie in gewissen Thai-Lokalen und China-Restaurants.
Vielleicht bin ich nicht sehr anspruchsvoll.

----------


## Daniel Sun

Mir ist das schnurzpiepegal wer da hinter den Kochtöpfen steht, hauptsache es schmeckt.
Und warum sollte ein Araber, Vietnamese oder sonstige Nationalität nicht Thai kochen können?
Ich kann es doch auch...  ::

----------


## Robert

In Berlin ist das auch so, daß die meisten Thai Restaurants eigentlich Vietnamesen sind.
Antwort auf die Frage nach dem Warum war, daß Thai sich besser verkauft als Vietnamesisch...

Aber wir hatte es dann einmal, daß sie zumindest eine Thailändische Köchin hatten,
die kam dann extra aus der küche und hat sich die Wünsche meiner Frau angehört 
und echt Thailändisch zubereitet ohne Extrakosten, kam super!

In Köln waren wir mal beim Thai, da hat meine Frau dann alles nach ihren Wünschen
geändert und das haben die sich saftig bezahlen lassen, sowas ist dann auch krass...

----------


## Robert

> Mir ist das schnurzpiepegal wer da hinter den Kochtöpfen steht, hauptsache es schmeckt.
> Und warum sollte ein Araber, Vietnamese oder sonstige Nationalität nicht Thai kochen können?
> Ich kann es doch auch...


Dann frag mal den Thai Deines Vertrauens, was er zu Deinen Kochkünsten sagt...  ::

----------


## Daniel Sun

Warum? Kann das nur ein Thai beurteilen?
Wenn ja, muß er oder sie in Thailand geboren sein, dort aufgewachsen oder reicht es wenn noch ein thailändische Paß vorhanden ist?

----------


## Robert

Was ich echt empfehlen kann ist in Leverkusen "Der kleine Muck" in Leverkusen Lützenkirchen!
Die haben sogar eine Köchin aus Thailand, 
die in Bangkok eine Ausbildung zur Köchin mit Zertifikat gemacht hat

http://www.derkleinemuck-leverkusen.de

Der kleine Muck
Lützenkirchener Str. 362
51381 Leverkusen
Tel. 02171/581510

Die Inhaber und das Zertifikat Ihrer Köchin:[img_l:2876l52e]http://www.derkleinemuck-leverkusen.de/fotografie/_DSF0240.jpg[/img_l:2876l52e]

----------


## odd

Bin in Deutschland bisher [strike:2q7lqtnw]immer[/strike:2q7lqtnw] meistens enttäuscht worden. Liegt daran, dass nicht überall Thai drin ist wo Thai darauf steht bzw. oft nur "europäisch" gekocht wird.

Aber auch in Thailand gab es Reinfälle.  ::

----------


## walter

Thai ist zur Zeit eine Mode unter den Asiaten. Hier gibt es einige Vietnamesen die einen auf Thai machen.

----------


## Robert

Ihr könnt ja mal nach Leverkusen kommen und wir treffen uns da zum Essen...
Das einzige, was denen abgeht, ist eine gute Kaffeemaschine,
aber die habe ich ja dann 10 minuten später zu hause  ::

----------


## walter

Wenn man bei euch um die Ecke wohnt, dann hat man bestimmt viele Möglichkeiten Member zu treffen.   ::  

Noch bin ich im Osten der Republik, was sich aber schnell ändern kann.

----------

In der Schweiz ist es nicht die fehlende Authentizität der Zubereitung die mich vor diesen Restaurants abschreckt, sondern die Preise............

----------

Hab mal nachgeforscht wegen aktuellen Preisen:

Eine Portion Chicken sweet sour 18 Franken. Reisportion extra 5 Franken. Singha 0,33l / 6.50 Fr

Also etwa: 19.85 Euro

En Guete

----------


## schiene

Also für Reis mußten wir noch nirgends was bezahlen,der war immer dabei und dazu reichlich!!Wenn man wirklich noch nen Nachschlag haben wollte wars immer gratis.Meist sind die angebotenen Portionen eh immer sehr reichlich.
Preislich gibts natürlich große Unterschiede zw.Restautants und Imbissen.

----------

Echten, pikanten Thaifood zu vernünftigen Preisen kriegst hier noch am ehesten in Karaoke-Bars.

----------


## Didi-K

In Lübeck haben wir u.a. auch ein Restaurant, das von einer Thaifrau geführt und bekocht wird. Ich fand das Essen dort bisher eigentlich recht gut, aber Hong hat es nicht so doll geschmeckt.
Ich vermute mal, dass die Rezepte in den Thai-Restaurants in DACH dem europäischen Geschmack angepasst sind (die Pizzas sind ja auch nicht mehr original italienisch). Die Thais sind in punkto Geschmack da offenbar etwas anderes gewohnt.

----------


## schiene

> Echten, pikanten Thaifood zu vernünftigen Preisen kriegst hier noch am ehesten in Karaoke-Bars.


Ich war noch nie in einer Karaokebar!!!
Ich dachte immer da singt man ??!!

----------

> Zitat von Phommel
> 
> Echten, pikanten Thaifood zu vernünftigen Preisen kriegst hier noch am ehesten in Karaoke-Bars.
> 
> 
> Ich war noch nie in einer Karaokebar!!!
> Ich dachte immer da singt man ??!!


Keine Ahnung, was die in Deutschland anbieten.

Bei uns sind das meist so 'nen Gemischtwarengeschäft.
Trinken, essen, depressiv jodeln und ab Mitternacht Puderdosen.

----------


## odd

> Zitat von Phommel
> 
> Echten, pikanten Thaifood zu vernünftigen Preisen kriegst hier noch am ehesten in Karaoke-Bars.
> 
> 
> Ich war noch nie in einer Karaokebar!!!
> Ich dachte immer da singt man ??!!


In Thailand standen andere Prioritäten an  ::

----------


## schiene

Waren heute  mal wieder im Thai Snack Imbiss essen.
http://www.qype.com/place/172572-Tha...nkfurt-am-Main
Ist nicht weit von unserer Wohnung entfernt und es schmeckt da ausgezeichnet.Alles wird frisch zubereitet und auf Geschmacksverstärker wie Glutamat wird verzichtet.





*Nr.30*

----------


## schiene

*Der Thai Siam Imbis* in 60489 Frankfurt(Rödelheim) in der Assenheimer Strasse bietet original thail.Essen zu
wirklich kleinen Preisen.Hier gibt es nur wenige Sitzplätze(im Sommer auch im freien),dafür bekommt man sein
essen wirklich schnell und alles frisch.Die Portionen sind groß und bisher war alles sehr lecker!!!
Hier mal die Speisekarte:

----------


## Lage

Die hatten doch auch mal ne Karaokeanlage im Keller. 
Der Lottoladen gegenüber hatte auch mal einen Thaigeprägten Chef.
Gruß Lage

----------


## schiene

> Die hatten doch auch mal ne Karaokeanlage im Keller. 
> Der Lottoladen gegenüber hatte auch mal einen Thaigeprägten Chef.
> Gruß Lage


gegenüber ist kein Lottoladen und das mit dem Keller ist mir nicht bekannt.Der Laden ist an einer Kreuzung.Es gibt aber noch ein "Asia Imbis"welcher aber von Döner bis Suhsi alles anbietet.Nicht zu empfehlen!!!!

----------


## Jim

Wenn ich in nen Thailaden geh, schau ich zuerst was auf dem Tisch steht. Steht da Sambal Olek, gehe ich sofort wieder. Steht da keins, dann frag ich erstmal ob man auch Fischsoße zum Essen bekommen kann. Wenn ja, dann setz ich mich, sonst gehts gleich wieder raus.

In FFM am HBF Puff gibts noch nen kleinen Steh Thaiimbiss, da wo auch die ganzen Asiamärkte und Inder sind. Da gibts ne gute Nudelsuppe, sogar mit geröstetem Knoblauch aufm Tisch und man kann vom Tresen direckt auf den Herd gucken.

----------


## Lage

Der nennt sich Pattaya Imbiss. Die Nudelsuppen sind zu empfehlen.
Beim Inder nebenan im Kellerladen gabs mal das billigste Chang in FFM. Der hat auch frisches Gemüse und eine reichhaltige Auswahl an asiatischen Schnäpsen.
Gruß Lage

----------


## schiene

Wir waren am 31.12.2010 im Prigk Thai Restaurant ,welches mitte November neu eröffnet hat essen.
Hübsch eingerichtet,netter aufmerksamer Service,preislich voll ok und wirklich sehr schmachhaft!!
Das war bestimmt nicht unser letzter Besuch in diesem Restaurant.
Adresse:
60322 Frankfurt
Sömmeringstrasse 4(Ecke Oeder Weg)
Mo-Sa 11:00 - 23:00
So. 12:00 - 22:00
Hier die HP.
http://www.prigkthai.com/1,000000144202,8,1

----------


## schiene

noch paar Bilder vom Restaurant

----------


## schiene

Seit 2 Monaten gibt es in Frankfurt wieder das Schada Thai Restaurant.
Es ist nicht all zu gross aber das Essen ist sehr gut.Preislich liegen die Hauptspeisen
bei 7,- bis 11,- Euro.Ich kenne die Chefin Pia schon über 15 Jahre und freue mich das sie wieder
ein Restaurant eröffnet hat.
Zu finden ist es sehr einfach:
Mit der U5 oder Bus Nr.34 bis Marbachweg/Sozialzentrum.
60435 Frankfurt
Eckenheimer Landstr.343
Tel.069-95638088
Öffnungszeiten:
tägl. von 11:30 - 15:00 Uhr
und  von 17:00 - 24:00 Uhr
Samstag von 17:00 - 24:00 Uhr
Leider gibt es am Restaurant keine Parkplätze da es direkt an der Kreuzung liegt.
Wir waren Samstag und Sonntag da essen und waren sehr zufrieden was auch die hohe Anzahl der
Besucher wiederspiegelte.

Hier ein paar Bilder:

----------


## schiene

Schada Thai Restaurant ,Speisekarte

----------


## schiene

Im Schada Thai Restaurant kann man natürlich auch bei entsprechendem Wetter drausen sitzen wie dieses Foto von vor 2 Wochen zeigt...

----------


## saiasia

Haben die Stoffbahnen (Teppiche ?) die da runter hängen eine bestimmte Bedeutung
oder sind die nur Dekoration ? :Verwirrt:

----------


## schiene

> Haben die Stoffbahnen (Teppiche ?) die da runter hängen eine bestimmte Bedeutung
> oder sind die nur Dekoration ?


Soll die Sonneneinstrahlung bissel verhindern,(Sonnenschutz)

----------


## schiene

*Thairestaurant Aroydee in Frankfurt*

AROYDEE Original Thai Küche
Frau Bunrung Wojciech
Stiftstr.34
60313 Frankfurt am Main
E-Mail info(at)aroydee.de
Tel 069-29 72 36 36
Fax 069-29 72 36 37
Home - Aroydee
Gestern waren wir im Aroydee Thairestaurant essen.Es gibt es schon ca.2 Jahre,aber wir kannten es noch nicht.
Wir waren angenehm überrascht von der Quali-Quantität der Speisen welcher echt super waren.
Das Restaurant befand sich gerade noch im Umbau da sie ein freigewordenen Nebenraum mit in das Restaurant eingebunden haben.Wir waren 14:30 da und es gab kaum freie Plätze.
Das Restaurant hat jetzt mit dem Anbau ca.60 Plätze.Die Räumlichkeiten sind ok,aber entsprechen eher einenm Imbiss mit vielen Plätzen.
Alles in allem ist es vom Essen her für mich zur Zeit die Nr.1 in FFM.Preislich liegt es 1,- bis 1,50 Euro über den Durchschnittspreisen  aber dafür ist es kein "angepasstes" Essen und wirklich sehr gut!!!

----------


## schiene

Vorgestern waren wir in der FFM-City und mal wieder im Thairestaurant Aroy Dee essen.
Das Restaurant ist immer gut besucht und ich finde Quali - und Quantität gut.
Ich hatte mich für eine  KHAO KHA HMUU, Traditionelle Thai Schweinehaxen in Sojasauce mit aromatischen Gewürzen (8,50 Euro) entschieden.

----------

